# Do you always feel implantation?



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

I had 2 blasts transferred yesterday, this is my second cycle of ivf (1st ended in BFN) and I have been reading that blasts should be implanting day 5 or 6 and there are a few women who have had sharp pains and a bleed which they put down to implantation.

I have no symptoms at all! No sore bits, i know its still early, but can anyone put my mind at rest?

Does everyone feel implantation?

Katie x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Katie!

Don't worry lovey - I didn't feel a thing and certainly didn't have an implantation bleed.  I really wanted to have some sign that implantation had taken place but I can't say I had anything!  (and you can see my result from my ticker   )

Good luck!

Lully x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've just replied to a similar question on this 2ww board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=161467.0

No, you won't always get implantation pains or bleeding. We're all different and whilst the *minority* may get some signs of possible implantation and symptoms, there's many more who don't have a clue.

Honestly, there really is no way of knowing what's happening so I'd try not to over analyse everything....it'll just drive you crazy, trust me !

If you had blastocysts transfered on day 5 (well done !), then they're at the stage when they're ready to begin implantation, usually around 24hrs later so when they're 6 days old.....but implantation can happen anywhere up until they're 12 days old so until this happens and embie releases HCG hormone (and not a result of any drugs) then you wouldn't get any genuine early pg symptoms.

I've conceived 5 times and not once have I had any idea I was !

Hang in there...keep yourself busy....and fingers crossed 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Congratulations Lully! and thanks!

Ill try not to worry so much but god its hard not to!

I have spent yesterday and today on the sofa (having a change by sitting at pc of course  ) so have a lot of time to compare every twinge with someone elses symptoms on the net!

Good luck  and well done again!

Katie x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Natasha

you start to think your odd if your reading about other peoples pains and bleeding/symptoms, and all you have is wind!  

Katie x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

katiejane said:


> Thanks Natasha
> 
> you start to think your odd if your reading about other peoples pains and bleeding/symptoms, and all you have is wind!
> 
> Katie x


  

Yep....and it's the revolting Cyclogest (well any progesterone really) that causes that.....horrible stuff ! My poor DP has threatened to sleep on the sofa before now because I've been using Cyclogest.  

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## Celeste (Nov 15, 2007)

KatieJane, 

As someone who's been through 3 cycles of ICSI, may I give you the following advice: stop symptom-watching! The procedures and all the drugs we take mean that our bodies are all over the place and it's impossible to attribute all our twinges to one particular even (implantation) when they could so easily be caused by something else.

For my first two cycles I was CONVINCED I'd felt implantation pains: I had shooting pains up my vagina and a kind of drumming feeling all over my pubic bone.  When I cross-referenced these symptoms on this site, I was further convinced that I knew exactly what was going on.  For my third cycle I got all those symptoms again... ermmm: BEFORE EC!  The symptoms were caused (I'm guessing) by the hcg trigger, 'cos there weren't any embryos inside me at that point 

I know it's hard, but just try and relax: symptoms, no symptoms, it doesn't ever seem to indicate what's actually going to happen (a BFP in your case I'm  )


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

this is my first go at ISCI and to be honest i made myself not really know the ins and outs of what is going on and i think that is what has kept me a little sane in this whole journey.

i didnt really know when implantation would be  so didnt really know when to start feeling 'things', now i know it is from 3 days after they were put in, but ive had sooooo many twinges that they could be anything, i think i pulled a muscle in my side yesterday and that hurts today, but dont stop me thinking it could be something even tho i KNOW its my pulled muscle.

not eveyrone gets pains or bleeding, look at it this way, if you got the pains and bleeding that would just be another thing to be worrying about!!!! its crazy isnt it.

what i do when i worry is take deep breaths, calm down and go and do something to take your mind off of it.......please remind me of this next week!!! hahaah.

good luck to you my dear


----------

